# 3 Stage Walk behind, AMF Polar bear??



## Dude9181 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Guys, I recently purchased this machine because it just looked cool. Extra rotor! You don't find iron like this at Home Depot. I'm looking to see if anyone out there can help me with figuring out what this thing is. I believe it is an AMF polar bear model and I think it is a Tecumseh Engine, dating early 70's late 60's. I know it needs carb work so if anyone can point me in the direction of how to identify anything (model, carb, engine) that would be awesome! Thanks for your help!

The dude.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Dude.
"You don't find iron like this at Home Depot."

Ain't that the truth.
Looking forward to working pics this winter.


----------

